# King of the Hill



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know if any of you watch it but if you do tonights the Final episode. I'm kind of sad about this it's one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

WTH. that sucks


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know right but hey at least it lasted 13 years I started watching about 2 years ago (I know i'm really late lol) So I still have a bunch of episodes to catch up on.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

im very upset. the final epsode was good though, and old ones are still going to be on but it sucks.

i was mad when they stopped making scooby doo and futurama, and now KOTH, its sad. its a popular show i wonder why they killed it?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i watched it but did not realize it was the final epasode. they should do one with bobby as an adult. i really liked that show i hated to see cotton killed off.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't really watch King Of The Hill, but it was an okay show. But it does suck to see a show end.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i watched it but did not realize it was the final epasode. they should do one with bobby as an adult. i really liked that show i hated to see cotton killed off.


I just watched and it was ok I thought it was going to focus on it being the last one or two but you don't even get a hint of that till the end. I wish they would of did one like that it would of been cool to see what bobby looks like when he gets older or at least hit puberty LOL I honestly think Joseph would of ended up in prison that kid was soooo creepy lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah WTH? does anyone know why they canceled? The episode should have been like an hour long,


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yeah WTH? does anyone know why they canceled? The episode should have been like an hour long,


I read online that they canceled because of Low ratings I think they're going to regret that because with King of The Hill airing on Adult Swim now it might pick up a whole new audience I mean look what happened to Family Guy that show was canceled like a bazillion times then adult swim started airing it and nows it's like the most popular show in the world.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> I just watched and it was ok I thought it was going to focus on it being the last one or two but you don't even get a hint of that till the end. I wish they would of did one like that it would of been cool to see what bobby looks like when he gets older or at least hit puberty LOL I honestly think Joseph would of ended up in prison that kid was soooo creepy lol.


Yeah I think your right any one raised by Dale Gribble would most likely go to prison.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> I read online that they canceled because of Low ratings I think they're going to regret that because with King of The Hill airing on Adult Swim now it might pick up a whole new audience I mean look what happened to Family Guy that show was canceled like a bazillion times then adult swim started airing it and nows it's like the most popular show in the world.


hey I have been a family guy fan since it came out. and was always pist when it got canceld but i am glad i can watch 5 epesodes a day now. lol


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^ Same here I've been watching Family Guy since it first aired. The last season kind of disappointed me tho. I can't wait for the new season and The Cleveland Show.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i used to watch king oh the hill all the time! not ne more now that i dont feel like buying cable but what the hell!!!! i do catch it on hulu every now and then but grrrrrr. thats real lame. i loved the crazy bug guy was his name dale or was that the fat pathetic one?ne ways he was the funniest. its been a while...too long i guess if im starting to forget who is who. but cant forget who hank is!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I LOVE KOTH! Of the major cartoons themed for adults (Family Guy, South Park, KOTH) I feel that KOTH is most consistently good. Don't get me wrong, Family Guy is usually good, and South Park is about 50/50 (but when it's good, its unbeatable), but KOTH is always a good time. I guess I would rather see it go than become a parody of itself like the Simpsons did a long time ago.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i read on a kind of the hill website (best show on tv ever) that it is due to air until early 2010 and they havent given up hope of being picked up again..they have been very close to being cancelled many times but got re-picked up because ratings suddenly went up again. maybe we just all need to watch again??


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I had no clue KOTH was over. Damn, now I'm sad.


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Easily one of my favorite shows. Watched it since the beginning and after 13 years maybe they've just run their course. I definitely wouldn't mind more episodes though. This is definitely a series to own on dvd. Consistently funny and never disappoints. You can catch the last five episodes on hulu.com


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i read on a kind of the hill website (best show on tv ever) that it is due to air until early 2010 and they havent given up hope of being picked up again..they have been very close to being cancelled many times but got re-picked up because ratings suddenly went up again. maybe we just all need to watch again??


Im def going to be watching I want them to bring it back so bad or at least give me a better ending episode LOL I was hoping for a tear jerker.


----------

